# TOARN APART



## kalmkidd (Nov 19, 2007)

She go to bed cryin' at night cuz the evening was rough
hittin up the Webster, tryna find the meaning of love
she allowed her mans razor toungue to pierce n deepen the cuts
tryna impress him cuz she thought she wasn't bleedin enough
she tried to push the thought from her mind but as fate would assume
she never saw him at night, the sun was replaced by the moon
there was a promise their shared and a life was at stake
so any time to escape was a second she was dying to take
she felt the silence after he was through announcing his exit
could've cursed God with tears, but yet she counted her blessin's
her eye sockets were sore after all the emotions she poured
so tonight she'll rest in her death bed and die a little more

This begs the question, is there hope for us?
and can my words breathe life into the aftermath of broken trust?

she's at war with her demons, so how can she commit to leavin?
when her mans not even man enough to admit he's cheatin'
but she never lost interest in her fascination of hope
but her hope provoked the fire that choked the throat of her soul
he was a crow that every night she attempted to capture
in his arms she fell weak and embraced the scent of a bachelor


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 20, 2007)

what do you do with all these poems? write in a journal? archive them on a computer? perform them at an open mic?


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 20, 2007)

open mic, and record./ but mainly im a battle rapper.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 21, 2007)

kalmkidd said:


> open mic, and record./ but mainly im a battle rapper.


for the most part, rap doesnt interest me. 

if i sent you a pm, would you send me something youve recorded?


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 22, 2007)

sure id love to.


----------

